# HELP red lump on leopard gecko bum



## cssh0599

Hi early I noticed a small red lump on my leopard gecko bum. Gecko was linking it a lot, now there is no lump but its very red.having looked on internet I wondered if it is a prolapse. 3 days ago he started eating meal worms for the first time, the next day his stool was twice the size of a normal one. Then I noticed the above problem. 
Soaking in sugar water is supposed to help, how do i do this, do I just put him in a small tub with some sugar water in the bottom. Please help


----------



## Rich H

cssh0599 said:


> Hi early I noticed a small red lump on my leopard gecko bum. Gecko was linking it a lot, now there is no lump but its very red.having looked on internet I wondered if it is a prolapse. 3 days ago he started eating meal worms for the first time, the next day his stool was twice the size of a normal one. Then I noticed the above problem.
> Soaking in sugar water is supposed to help, how do i do this, do I just put him in a small tub with some sugar water in the bottom. Please help


Is there anything protruding ?


----------



## cssh0599

There was earlier, but not now


----------



## Rich H

Do you keep the reptile on sand or any other loose substrate ?


----------



## cssh0599

No slate tiles. There is a tiny bit of play sand around the edge, between the tiles.


----------



## Rich H

cssh0599 said:


> No slate tiles. There is a tiny bit of play sand around the edge, between the tiles.


From what you have told me thus far it sounds like your Leopard gecko did indeed have a prolapse, a possible cause for this was it picking up some of the sand some how and when trying to pass the sand caused the prolapse because of the struggle, kinda like an extreme constipation. 

If like you said the protruding area is now back in and does not seem to bother the gecko then the gecko may have managed to sort it out itself, regardless i would monitor it carefully to make sure nothing bad happens, you may have to take the leopard gecko to a professional or vet if it gets worse or happens again because its extremely dangerous for an amateur to try and reinsert a prolapse.


----------



## Rich H

Just so you know, the major causes of a prolapse are constipation, difficulty laying eggs or parasites, i am going to rule out that your gecko is giving birth as you would have mentioned it, and because you said you have sand in the enclosure, even though a small amount, unless you don't clean the gecko's enclosure out properly then its most likely to be the constipation that caused the prolapse.


----------



## cssh0599

Thanks for info. Will remove sand. Just noticed he has just pooed. 1st time in 2 days. quite mushy.


----------



## Rich H

cssh0599 said:


> Thanks for info. Will remove sand. Just noticed he has just pooed. 1st time in 2 days. quite mushy.


If the poop is mushy or green or extra smelly than usual then its also possible that parasites caused the prolapse, either way its either the sand or parasites that have caused it, the sand problem is sorted easy enough, if you don't notice any improvements within so many days after removing sand then the problem likely lies with parasites which likely need a vet and some prescribed medication. Just keep good check of the gecko over the next week and see if you find any improvements.


----------



## cssh0599

Thank you for all your help and advice.


----------



## Rich H

cssh0599 said:


> Thank you for all your help and advice.


No problem just remember to keep check the next few days could be vital. Just ask if you need anything else and be sure to keep us updated. : victory:


----------



## cssh0599

Hi just checked again. Two small red lumps poking out each side of bum. Should I go to the vet. Does anyone know of a reptile vet in or around hyde / Stockport / Manchester. Thanks


----------



## Rich H

cssh0599 said:


> Hi just checked again. Two small red lumps poking out each side of bum. Should I go to the vet. Does anyone know of a reptile vet in or around hyde / Stockport / Manchester. Thanks


I would really recommend it. Since its been ongoing for a while it has a lower chance of fixing itself.

Ashleigh Veterinary Center 
Aidan Raftery MVB CertZooMed MRCVS and Molly Varga BVetMed CertZooMed MRCVS
Avian and Exotic Animal Clinic
221 Upper Chorlton Road
Manchester
M16 0DE

Tel: (0161) 881 6868 , Fax: (0161) 860 5047
ashleigh & www.ashleigh-veterinary-centre.com


----------



## cssh0599

Many thanks, I will give them a call tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## Rich H

cssh0599 said:


> Many thanks, I will give them a call tomorrow. Cheers


No probs and good luck my friend, let me know how it goes. : victory:


----------



## jools

These 2 red lumps sound very much like hemipenes (male genitalia that are normally kept inside the body). Do you know if it is a male? What age? Is he kept with any females?
It may be that these prolapsed but it may also be that he (if kept with females) has just mated. If you could answer the questions above we may be able to give a better idea of what might be going on


----------



## Rich H

jools said:


> These 2 red lumps sound very much like hemipenes (male genitalia that are normally kept inside the body). Do you know if it is a male? What age? Is he kept with any females?
> It may be that these prolapsed but it may also be that he (if kept with females) has just mated. If you could answer the questions above we may be able to give a better idea of what might be going on


This is also something i thought when he mentioned there being *2* red lumps the second time he checked. But from what i can gather from how he explained the situation its been an ongoing problem for a few days.


----------



## cssh0599

Hi jools. Rexy is four months, kept alone. First noticed last night / this morning. Not sure if male or female, can't see v shape of darker scales on under belly so not sure really. Soaked him for 15 mins in sugar water. It was when I got him out I noticed two red balls. Just checked him again, now I can't see anything, they appear to have gone. I must be going mad


----------



## SleepyD

jools said:


> These 2 red lumps sound very much like hemipenes (male genitalia that are normally kept inside the body). Do you know if it is a male? What age? Is he kept with any females?
> It may be that these prolapsed but it may also be that he (if kept with females) has just mated. If you could answer the questions above we may be able to give a better idea of what might be going on


ditto as Jools has said ~ also even if not with females a male can on occasion have the same problem after cleaning himself



Rich H said:


> This is also something i thought when he mentioned there being *2* red lumps the second time he checked. But from what i can gather from how he explained the situation its been an ongoing problem for a few days.


if a males hemipenes prolapse then it can unfortunately be over a prolonged period and if not sorted can result in possible loss of the hemipene and/or infection..... if it's an intestinal prolapse then again this really needs to be seen by a vet as it could be through impaction or through parasites/worms... all possibilities would need a vet to deal and treat them.


----------



## Rich H

SleepyD said:


> ditto as Jools has said ~ also even if not with females a male can on occasion have the same problem after cleaning himself
> 
> 
> if a males hemipenes prolapse then it can unfortunately be over a prolonged period and if not sorted can result in possible loss of the hemipene and/or infection..... if it's an intestinal prolapse then again this really needs to be seen by a vet as it could be through impaction or through parasites/worms... all possibilities would need a vet to deal and treat them.


Yep, and thats what i meant, i didn't imply that hemipenes cant be prolapsed for over a long time, i just meant that it seems to have been going on for a while so out ruling any recent mating.


----------



## Rich H

cssh0599 said:


> Hi jools. Rexy is four months, kept alone. First noticed last night / this morning. Not sure if male or female, can't see v shape of darker scales on under belly so not sure really. Soaked him for 15 mins in sugar water. It was when I got him out I noticed two red balls. Just checked him again, now I can't see anything, they appear to have gone. I must be going mad


They could still come back out as they did before according to what you said, so it would still be worth getting a vet checkup from the contact info i gave you. Don't attempt to reinsert the prolapse no matter what because you could manipulate it into misalignment.


----------



## jools

If this is something that just happened for a few moments then it may be that it is nothing to be too worried about - but it needs watching very closely.
If it has been like this for more than a few moments or is something that happens again then he definitely needs to see a vet ASAP. The one Rich has suggested is meant to be good.


----------



## cssh0599

Thanks to everyone for help. I will take him to vet for a checkup. Will try tomorrow, if can't get appoinment then, will try for Monday. Thanks again.
P.s will post pics of my new Viv once I work out how to do it.


----------



## Rich H

cssh0599 said:


> Thanks to everyone for help. I will take him to vet for a checkup. Will try tomorrow, if can't get appoinment then, will try for Monday. Thanks again.
> P.s will post pics of my new Viv once I work out how to do it.


Good luck, and we will look forward to hearing from the Gecko and the viv. : victory:

P.s to post pics you need to make a free account with photobucket, then simply take pics with your digital camera or mobile phone, then upload them to your computer and then go to your photobucket account and upload them from the computer to photobucket. Then when you post a reply on here just copy and paste the link for the photo and we will be able to see.


----------



## Amyboo

Hi Steve,
keep us informed as to how your leo is doing 
as Chris said at the shop before, give us a call any time on his mobile if your concerned about anything 
If you can travel over to Bury I really do recommend Pennine vets, they are fantastic vets, very caring towards the animals 
thanks for popping in today. 
After you left Chris told me about the shop you bought him from and his previous set-up...shocking!
anyway at least he's sorted now  The new viv looks great!
Amy & Chris


----------



## cssh0599

Hi Amy & Chris

Many thanks. Thank you for all your help and advice yesterday. Will be in later this week for some live food. 

Cheers
Steve


----------

